
Best Paper Awards in Computer Science Since 1996 - sonoffett
http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html
======
amelius
Like I posted before here [1], it is interesting to see that Microsoft is on
top of the best-paper award list with 43 points, and MIT is third on the list
with 30 points. IBM and Google are way further down the list, just to name a
couple.

This is why (imo) Microsoft deserves much more credit than it gets. Especially
compared to Apple, which isn't even to be found on this list.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10964174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10964174)

~~~
vinay427
I'm curious why you chose to name MIT (3rd) but not UW (2nd). If anything it's
more interesting to me that the top two are both based in Washington.

~~~
PhoneCarpet
> If anything it's more interesting to me that the top two are both based in
> Washington.

Really? I thought that kinda made sense. Lots of cross-pollination between MS
and UW. Most of my graduating class from UW CSE went to either Microsoft or
Amazon (well, at least it felt that way), and plenty of graduate students
seemed to have done a stint there as well.

I guess by that I mean: If you told me MSR is #1 at something, I'd suspect UW
is pretty close behind.

------
anonymousDan
A list of best 10 year old papers/test of time awards would be really useful
for finding the high impact papers in a field. It's surprising how often best
papers have very little impact down the line.

------
lrei
It's always funny to see the complete disconnect between "best paper awards"
and papers that actually end up being important.

Not to remove any credit from the undoubtedly great work that it takes to get
on that list. It's just that we're kind of bad at evaluating stuff in general
and scientific work in particular.

Let's not forget that more than one good paper has received the "we are sorry
to inform you" letter. An article in IEEE by Simone Santini in December 2005
even made fun of that - I recommend reading it for light hearted laughs.

------
dluan
Jeff Huang is an internet CS super hero.

------
ramgorur
but I think this list is more interesting --

[http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles](http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles)

